# Salvageable?



## Shurley88 (Sep 11, 2021)

Long story short I harvested 2 pigs on the 6th. Got them home and had them on ice and in fridge while making them into  sausage. Well I only got the sow done last night but forgot to pull the boar out of the freezer, I had both in there chilling and seasoned but not ground yet. So the boar is in my freezer in a bag cubed up and seasoned and now  frozen, would I be good to thaw it back out and turn into sausage and freeze again? I hope so. Not smoking this sausage though incase that matters. Thanks.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 11, 2021)

I see nothing wrong at all. Welcome to country life. If it’s been under refrigeration or frozen, just carry on and finish it.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 12, 2021)

You'll be fine, just make sure to cook to 165 internal before eating.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 12, 2021)

Shurley88 said:


> would I be good to thaw it back out and turn into sausage and freeze again?


I do it all the time . I have pork chunks frozen in bags that weigh 2 1/2 pounds each .


----------



## Shurley88 (Sep 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I do it all the time . I have pork chunks frozen in bags that weigh 2 1/2 pounds each .


I think that's what I'm gonna do is just split it up like that invac seal bags while it's frozen but not freezer burned yet. Thanks for the replies everybody.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 12, 2021)

I do 2 1/2 pound packs vac sealed , because I use Marianski's formulas and they are based around that weight . This way I can thaw and make whatever I need or want .


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2021)

I agree with the guys....they got you covered. Pull it out, thaw, and make sausage.


----------

